# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Xin hỏi các anh cao thủ ạh

## vuotquaconsong

Em mới lắp xong cái máy chạy gỗ , chạy thử sản phẩm mà bị tình trạng này , mong cao thủ bắt bệnh giùm em , em không biết là bệnh gì , mong cao thủ giúp đỡ , máy em chạy motor trục x , z là anpha , trục y là 5 phase

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cho thông số động cơ, visme, trọng lượng của trục Z đi anh. Chụp sản phẩm thì chụp 1 tấm của máy để mọi người dễ bắt bệnh. Em thấy hoa văng theo phương X-Y vẫn đúng tọa độ, có cái Z có vấn đề thôi. Chắc là tuột Z rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Tại sao có đoạn cuối đẹp vậy? vấn đề được suy ra từ chỗ đó

----------


## Luyến

Chạy chậm lại là hết

----------


## vuotquaconsong

máy của em đây ah , thông số đầu tiên là trục z , thứ 2 là trục x , còn trục y thì chạy con 5 phase pk5913bw

----------


## vuotquaconsong

đoạn cuối em chạy nhanh thì nó được như vậy đó anh , lúc đầu em chạy f4000, lúc sau em chạy f5500 , em đâng dùng card nc v5

----------


## vuotquaconsong

em cũng có chạy chậm nhưng cũng bị tình trạng như vậy đó bác luyến , mà nó chạy lúc thì mịn xong rồi lại bị

----------


## katerman

Bác kiểm tra kĩ vitme trục Z và khớp nối, em gặp trường hợp giống này, bi trục Z bị rơ, phải thay vitme khác. Phần chống nhiễu của bác chắc ok ?

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Bác kiểm tra kĩ vitme trục Z và khớp nối, em gặp trường hợp giống này, bi trục Z bị rơ, phải thay vitme khác. Phần chống nhiễu của bác chắc ok ?


em đang nghi 2 cái 
thứ nhất là do trục z , để kiếm cái vitme nào khác thay thử thế nào 
thứ 2 là driver của 3 trục thì em chưa có nối đất không biết có bị nhiễu hay không ( vấn đề này em khắc phục liền ), khớp nối em sẽ chỉnh lại rồi chạy lại thử xem 
không biết có ai bị như em không , em chỉnh cả tuần nay mà chưa được , buồn thật

----------


## ktshung

Em nghĩ lỗi nay ko thể của visme, bởi nếu lỗi visme no phải có tính lặp lại, vi dụ như răng cưa hay xù xì, Em doadn do mô tơ hay khớp nối

----------


## linhdt1121

Trước em dùng alpha cũng bị ntn, nhưng khi đó em dùng mach3.
Bác chủ cho hỏi có hiện tượng khi sờ vào máy quét phoi thì bị ko( khi mới lắp xong máy chạy test hình như ai cũng nóng lòng xem nó ra sao lên đứng canh suốt), để nó chạy không sờ gì thì lại đc hoặc bị ít hơn.
Nếu đúng vậy thì bác nối đất đi xem sao, con máy đầu của em bị y nghi vậy

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Trước em dùng alpha cũng bị ntn, nhưng khi đó em dùng mach3.
> Bác chủ cho hỏi có hiện tượng khi sờ vào máy quét phoi thì bị ko( khi mới lắp xong máy chạy test hình như ai cũng nóng lòng xem nó ra sao lên đứng canh suốt), để nó chạy không sờ gì thì lại đc hoặc bị ít hơn.
> Nếu đúng vậy thì bác nối đất đi xem sao, con máy đầu của em bị y nghi vậy


Chính xác là mình đứng lấy cọ quét phôi liên tục , nhiều lúc cũng có chạm cọ vào đầu spindle , ban đầu ráp máy mình chạy mach 3 cũng bị , thấy không ổn với lại máy chạy chập chờn nên đổi nc v5 chạy mượt hơn nhưng bị tình trạng này , em ko nghĩ tới trường hợp này lại xảy ra , để em nối đất biến tần với driver và không quét phôi xem Có bị ko , thank you anh

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Trước em dùng alpha cũng bị ntn, nhưng khi đó em dùng mach3.
> Bác chủ cho hỏi có hiện tượng khi sờ vào máy quét phoi thì bị ko( khi mới lắp xong máy chạy test hình như ai cũng nóng lòng xem nó ra sao lên đứng canh suốt), để nó chạy không sờ gì thì lại đc hoặc bị ít hơn.
> Nếu đúng vậy thì bác nối đất đi xem sao, con máy đầu của em bị y nghi vậy


Để em kiểm tra lại rồi sẻ cho kết quả sớm ạh

----------


## legiao

máy mình chạy servo yakawa 400w 3 trục mà có lúc củng bị như vậy nhất là lúc cho con sờ pin chạy hơn 300 hz chắc đúng tần sồ nhiểu hay sao ấy

----------


## hung1706

Gắn lọc nhiễu vào 2 dây tín hiệu từ BTần ra nếu có, lọc nhiễu cho nguyên dàn điện luôn xem sao anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> Gắn lọc nhiễu vào 2 dây tín hiệu từ BTần ra nếu có, lọc nhiễu cho nguyên dàn điện luôn xem sao anh


Cái này sai nhé cụ, cụ gắn thử xem BT nó có bùm không, hoặc cục noise filter nóng chảy thiết ra.

Gắn lọc nhiễu là ở đường nguồn vào biến tần, mục đích chính để tránh nhiễu từ biến tần - spindle (thiết bị có điện, từ trường mạnh) trả nhiễu về lưới điện làm ảnh hưởng đến thiết bị điều khiển, còn mục đích phụ là giảm nhiễu cho phần điều khiển biến tần (nếu bên ngoài lưới có nguồn nhiễu mạnh hơn).

Thanks.

Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hung1706

Dạ gắn cái cục tròn tròn xinh xinh bóp vô cái sợi dây điện đó chứ  :Big Grin: . Nghi ngờ bác legiao đk từ bob ra 2 dây tín hiệu vô BT nên em khuyên vậy. Xài servo hay bị trg hợp này. Mà em gắn vô thấy có cải thiện chút ít. 
Còn cái noise fillter là gắn nguồn em không có í kiến  :Big Grin: 
Trường hợp giật gân gân này có thể do bác xài motor set gia tốc nhanh quá cũng nên

----------


## Ga con

Cũng không tác dụng gì đâu hung1706 ơi, chắc do ... cảm giác thôi :Stick Out Tongue: .

1 vòng dây xỏ qua cái ring ferit, tần số cộng hưởng lọc nhiễu nằm ở tầm vài chục Mhz - cả trăm Mhz thậm chỉ cao hơn, nó chỉ có tác dụng lọc nhiễu với các dây tín hiệu ở tầm đó (USB, Digital video, high speed encoder ...) thôi, đối với điện mình xài vài chục kHz đổ lại không ăn thua.

Thanks.

----------


## saudau

Bác chủ thử dời cục phôi sang vị trí đầu bàn thử sao sao. Mà bác có dùng đèn tuýp chuổ cái máy ko vậy? Nếu hệ thống thoát nhiễu ko tốt mà để gần mấy cái đèn tuýp nó nhiễu kinh khủng, mình có lúc cũng bị như vầy.

----------


## solero

Theo hình ảnh thì dường như alpha đi dây rời từng sợi????

Nếu dây không đạt tiêu chuẩn, không có sheld dễ bị nhiễu gây nên tình trạng trên. 

Một phút quảng cáo: Cần dây nhiều lõi có bọc nhiễu liên hệ mình.

----------


## hung1706

> Cũng không tác dụng gì đâu hung1706 ơi, chắc do ... cảm giác thôi.
> 
> 1 vòng dây xỏ qua cái ring ferit, tần số cộng hưởng lọc nhiễu nằm ở tầm vài chục Mhz - cả trăm Mhz thậm chỉ cao hơn, nó chỉ có tác dụng lọc nhiễu với các dây tín hiệu ở tầm đó (USB, Digital video, high speed encoder ...) thôi, đối với điện mình xài vài chục kHz đổ lại không ăn thua.
> 
> Thanks.


Hehe em thấy sau khi gắn vô thì cảm giác motor nó đỡ hơn hẳn, không biết phải vậy không mà trước khi gắn cái Ring thì cái feed rate nó hay over theo over speed của spindle ( thông thường thì nếu BT over 100% khoảng 300hz +/- 4 5hz gì đó, mỗi khi nhảy ts là feed nó tăng/giảm theo nên gây ra gia tốc motor ko đều.)

----------


## Gamo

> Gắn lọc nhiễu vào 2 dây tín hiệu từ BTần ra nếu có, lọc nhiễu cho nguyên dàn điện luôn xem sao anh


Mình tò mò tí, 2 dây tín hiệu ông đang nói là dây gì vậy?

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ gắn cái cục tròn tròn xinh xinh bóp vô cái sợi dây điện đó chứ . Nghi ngờ bác legiao đk từ bob ra 2 dây tín hiệu vô BT nên em khuyên vậy. Xài servo hay bị trg hợp này. Mà em gắn vô thấy có cải thiện chút ít. 
> Còn cái noise fillter là gắn nguồn em không có í kiến 
> Trường hợp giật gân gân này có thể do bác xài motor set gia tốc nhanh quá cũng nên


EMI fliter
cách mà emi ảnh hướng tính hiệu

----------

Gamo, GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

Kí sinh theo sườn khó chịu thiệt  !

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Theo hình ảnh thì dường như alpha đi dây rời từng sợi????
> 
> Nếu dây không đạt tiêu chuẩn, không có sheld dễ bị nhiễu gây nên tình trạng trên. 
> 
> Một phút quảng cáo: Cần dây nhiều lõi có bọc nhiễu liên hệ mình.


Dây tín hiệu em đi rời từng sợi bác ạh , nguồn vào biến tần và vào điện em đều qua lọc nhiễu hết , lúc test thì nhiễu của driver em chưa câu ra nên ko biết có bị ảnh hưởng ko , em chỉ đi nhiễu biến tần thôi , để rãnh em câu nhiễu hết dàn điện rồi test lại thử , sẽ cho kết quả sớm , gần tết đi làm về tối quá ko có thời gian để câu , em tay ngang vào làm không biết gì nhiều lỗi đau đầu ko chỉnh đc

----------


## ducduy9104

Gắn lọc đầu nguồn cho biến tần và lọc sau nguồn cho bob, đẹp nhất là chơi nguồn biến áp cho bob.
Bob nên đề nơi cao ráo tránh chạm vỏ tủ.

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Gắn lọc đầu nguồn cho biến tần và lọc sau nguồn cho bob, đẹp nhất là chơi nguồn biến áp cho bob.
> Bob nên đề nơi cao ráo tránh chạm vỏ tủ.


Lọc sau nguồn cho bob là bắt như thế nào anh , em chưa biết chỗ này , mong anh chỉ rõ thêm

----------


## vuotquaconsong

Sau vài ngày nghiên cứu thì em cũng đã khắc phục được , do em chưa nối dây tiếp đất cho driver nên mới xảy ra hiện tượng nay , cảm ơn các bác đã hổ trợ em ah , sản phẩm sau khi chỉnh lại

----------

Gamo, ngocsut, thuhanoi

----------


## ducduy9104

> Lọc sau nguồn cho bob là bắt như thế nào anh , em chưa biết chỗ này , mong anh chỉ rõ thêm


Là nguồn xung bác cấp cho bob thì nên qua 1 cục lọc nguồn nữa. Nguồn xung nó cũng là 1 loại thiết bị gây nhiễu.

----------


## suu_tam

Từ trước tới giờ em dùng khoảng 6, 7 con máy trong vài năm từ máy bé, máy to, máy phẳng, máy tượng, 1 pha, 3 pha.
Nhưng chẳng nối đất con nào cả và cái chính cũng chẳng sao cả.

----------


## solero

> Từ trước tới giờ em dùng khoảng 6, 7 con máy trong vài năm từ máy bé, máy to, máy phẳng, máy tượng, 1 pha, 3 pha.
> Nhưng chẳng nối đất con nào cả và cái chính cũng chẳng sao cả.


Theo như em đoán thì tất cả các con của cụ đều dùng driver dưới 100V nên đã chạy qua cục đổi nguồn sắt từ chứ không chạy điện AC lưới (nguồn xung nội) như cụ chủ.

Cục đổi nguồn sắt từ bản thân lọc nhiễu cao tần khá tốt rồi.

----------


## Ga con

> Theo như em đoán thì tất cả các con của cụ đều dùng driver dưới 100V nên đã chạy qua cục đổi nguồn sắt từ chứ không chạy điện AC lưới (nguồn xung nội) như cụ chủ.
> 
> Cục đổi nguồn sắt từ bản thân lọc nhiễu cao tần khá tốt rồi.


Máy xịn đều có biến áp cách ly ở ngõ vào đó cụ kem  :Big Grin: .
Lão Trường toàn xài máy xịn, nó làm bài bản rồi còn nhiễu gì nữa.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Máy xịn đều có biến áp cách ly ở ngõ vào đó cụ kem .
> Lão Trường toàn xài máy xịn, nó làm bài bản rồi còn nhiễu gì nữa.
> 
> Thanks.


Suu_tam là bác Lợi đâu phải bác trường. Nhà bác lợi toàn máy gỗ nhập từ TQ hoặc máy VN sản xuất nên có cục đổi nguồn sắt từ hết. Bản thân nó là cách ly mà.

Chả có lý do gì mà thằng Nhật nó thừa hơi ném vào cái máy CNC 1 con biến áp cách ly to đùng dùng cả cụ ah.

----------


## Ga con

Hehe sorry bác e nhầm cụ suu-tam với Trường hoctap.
Thực ra đi dây đúng quan trọng hơn là tìm mấy biện pháp khắc phục khác.

E đang xài 2 con máy, driver AC 220V, rò ở đâu không biết mà chân ướt sờ máy tê rần. E không nối đất (chỗ này không kéo được dây đất), chạy vẫn ok chả thấy nhiễu gì.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Hehe sorry bác e nhầm cụ suu-tam với Trường hoctap.
> Thực ra đi dây đúng quan trọng hơn là tìm mấy biện pháp khắc phục khác.
> 
> E đang xài 2 con máy, driver AC 220V, rò ở đâu không biết mà chân ướt sờ máy tê rần. E không nối đất (chỗ này không kéo được dây đất), chạy vẫn ok chả thấy nhiễu gì.
> 
> Thanks.


Hiện tượng tê rần liệu có là do cục EMI nội trong driver không cụ?

----------


## Ga con

Em còn không lọc nhiễu luôn, 1 trong 2 con đó là Brother đó cụ. Spindle servo LS VS-N 2.2kW.

THanks.

----------

